# I Heart You *haul*



## LAW0MAN (Feb 10, 2008)

so my boyfriend decides to take me to the M.A.C store for an early valentines present! And heres what i got!!!













**Blushes: (left to right) *
-Dollymix
-Fleur Power
-Pink Swoon
**Eyeshadows(left to right)*
-Sushi Flower
-Da Bling
-Rice Paper
**Mascara*
-Zoom Lash
**Eye Liner Pencil*
-Ebony






**Lipstick (left to right :backrow)*
-Bombshell
-Love Lorn
-Flowerplay
**Slimshine Lipstick (front)*
-Long Stem Rose


**************************************************  ********
I MUST SAY I LOVE LOVE LOVE THE NEW SLIMSHINE'S IM GOING BACK TO GET SOME MORE.


----------



## duckduck (Feb 10, 2008)

Such pretty pinks! Great Haul


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 10, 2008)

*Nothing says "I love you" better than MAC!

Great choices!*


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 10, 2008)

I love teh pink theme for Valentine's Day!!  You have such a sweet boyfriend!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 10, 2008)

What a sweetie! Enjoy


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 10, 2008)

Great Haul.


----------



## theleaningelm (Feb 10, 2008)

Aww, what a sweet bf. Hope you're loving your haul!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 11, 2008)

everything is so pink! hehe very cute haul


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 11, 2008)

pinkish~pinkish <3  great choices ~enjoy


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 11, 2008)

love pink! enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 11, 2008)

How sweet! Great haul


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 11, 2008)

Lovely haul!!!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Great haul.. GREAT bf! lol


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 11, 2008)

Tons of pinks, lovely! Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And what a nice boyf you have!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Nothing says "I love you" better than MAC!*

*Great choices!*_

 
I agree
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bf is getting me the whole Fafi collection when it comes out here...on Valentines day!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 11, 2008)

yay for boyfs/hubbies that buy MAC for their lady!!!!!!!! excellent choices


----------



## matsubie (Feb 26, 2008)

great colors! some of my favorites!
and any boy that buys his girl makeup is a keeper!


----------



## Jot (Feb 26, 2008)

pretty and pink


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Feb 26, 2008)

I adore Rice Paper eye shadow!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome haul! All the pink was perfect for valentines day!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Feb 27, 2008)

sooo, jealous!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 27, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Hilly (Feb 27, 2008)

hot stuff!!


----------

